
Tchap: The super (not) secure app of the French government - programLyrique
https://medium.com/@fs0c131y/tchap-the-super-not-secure-app-of-the-french-government-84b31517d144
======
fajr_rd
This news seems to have escaped HN attention. Too bad, I would have liked
comments for some of the security experts who usually post here.

